
Ask HN: Preferred database/application diagram tool? - Zikes
My previous team was in a Microsoft shop and Visio was pretty good for drawing up an ERD or mapping out an application&#x27;s infrastructure. My current team is primarily Mac and Linux, with a preference for OSS but not opposed to paying for software or SaaS where it makes sense. Databases and infrastructure mapping are the biggest needs, but mind mapping would be a bonus. Any recommendations?
======
sshaginyan
MySQL Workbench. I'm actually looking for a web based one that I can integrate
with. The best I've found has been
[https://gojs.net/latest/samples/entityRelationship.html](https://gojs.net/latest/samples/entityRelationship.html).

------
iyn
Lucidchard worked pretty well for me:
[https://www.lucidchart.com/](https://www.lucidchart.com/)

